# seeds on sale



## jrloko (May 25, 2008)

here you go guys 20 bux 20 seeds
Cannabis Seeds - Cannabis Celebrities


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 25, 2008)

Never heard of that seedbank.........


----------



## kochab (May 25, 2008)

looks like it could be a scam to me, they dont have any descriptions or pictures, and their prices are ridicilous compared to all the other banks....


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I'm kinda thinkin "if its to good to be true......" Can anyone say they have successfully done business with these people before? I am tempted but, My fear outweighs my cheapness.

[email protected]


----------



## jackinthebox (May 25, 2008)

Seriously after a minute of looking at this website I called scam.


----------



## kilik2007 (May 25, 2008)

Holy hell this SCREAMS "SCAAAAAM."

Everything about it- the prices, the complete lack of professionalism, the fact that nobody's every heard of it, the fact that EVERY bit of text and pic on the site could have been easily copied from others, and the lack of contact information (an email address....great).

Please, don't be the fool who gets ripped off by this site.


----------



## jondog123 (May 25, 2008)

I have bought seeds from them before. Received all undamaged. Good site.


----------



## kochab (May 25, 2008)

jondog123 said:


> I have bought seeds from them before. Received all undamaged. Good site.


you also have your location listed as the netherlands

know anyone that has had them ship to the usa?


----------



## jrloko (May 25, 2008)

im gonna give it a shot. whats 20 bux? i think its worth a shot. im not scared of losing 20 or even 40 bux. cmon people


----------



## tommyfergie1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have bought from this site and they were good seeds that turned out to produce good buds ... even though at the time i thought i was being ripped offf


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

yea okay!!!!!


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea okay!!!!!


I think that guy was a little more believable than the dude below who is supposed to be in the netherlands. Yet hes still ordering seeds off the internet...



jondog123 said:


> I have bought seeds from them before. Received all undamaged. Good site.


----------



## superhighme (Jun 7, 2008)

*sketchy!

well if someone orders from them please do post back and let us know. maybe with some evidence....... not sure what that would be though. lol. 
*


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

superhighme said:


> *sketchy!
> 
> well if someone orders from them please do post back and let us know. maybe with some evidence....... not sure what that would be though. lol.
> *


basically what you are wanting is a established member we most all know who isnt afraid to lose $20-$40. lol

I may try them out when I get this stimulus check since ill have some $ to play with, someone remind me in a couple of days.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

kochab said:


> I think that guy was a little more believable than the dude below who is supposed to be in the netherlands. Yet hes still ordering seeds off the internet...



lol both sketchy as hell tho bro!


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol both sketchy as hell tho bro!



true. I think I may try the place out. I mean what the hell its only 20 bucks. And if they are legit then maybe ill get some different genetics out of it.


----------



## superhighme (Jun 7, 2008)

kochab said:


> true. I think I may try the place out. I mean what the hell its only 20 bucks. And if they are legit then maybe ill get some different genetics out of it.


well I trust you Kochab, so let us know if you get anything


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2008)

don't have them sent to your house. find a safer safe house.


----------



## superhighme (Jun 7, 2008)

well this is what i found:
*http://forum.grasscity.com/seed-banks/195377-cannabisseeds-com-review.html

that guy got his seeds! :-\

but then this site says:

*


> cannabisseeds.com..took my money and no seeds or replies to emails..





> Yeah that is typical of them, should've mentioned that in the above post but, it has been a while and I simply forgot them.


found those comments here:
What seedbanks do you have personal expeireince with? - Cannabis.com Forums Message Boards - Medical Marijuana, Cannabis Club, Dispensary, News

and from RIU itself: 


> hi cannabisseeds.com there good seeds $12.00 for cheapest there baced in the uk with seeds from amsterdam they are GENUINE seed strains


https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/12438-cheapest-seed-bank.html

*soooooo. maybe its hit or miss. if you do buy from them i guess we'll see what happens.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2008)

superhighme said:


> well this is what i found:
> *http://forum.grasscity.com/seed-banks/195377-cannabisseeds-com-review.html
> 
> that guy got his seeds! :-\
> ...




order some HTG lights to grow them with. lololol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

LOL savage!!!


----------



## superhighme (Jun 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> order some HTG lights to grow them with. lololol


lol. you mean the ones that dont light up! ROFLFFLFLF!


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> don't have them sent to your house. find a safer safe house.


why do you say that? You thinking its some kind of sting operation or that someone will drive out to my place and try to find them?



superhighme said:


> well this is what i found:
> *soooooo. maybe its hit or miss. if you do buy from them i guess we'll see what happens.*


thanks for looking up on that for me superhighme. My only concern is that one of those people boasting good rep could be someone on cannabis websites to promote their product(or lack there of) because they work with that company...



fdd2blk said:


> order some HTG lights to grow them with. lololol


and whats that supposed to mean? A buddy of mine ordered one of their pre-built ballast and I borrowed it for a year. It never gave me a single problem and they had good customer service.
Ive never bought a ballast for myself from them but I have bought their ballast kits and built those to use...
no problems there either.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 7, 2008)

kochab said:


> and whats that supposed to mean? A buddy of mine ordered one of their pre-built ballast and I borrowed it for a year. It never gave me a single problem and they had good customer service.
> Ive never bought a ballast for myself from them but I have bought their ballast kits and built those to use...
> no problems there either.


I too have had good experiences with their lights.... 3rd grow on my 400w hps, and great customer service. As for that seed bank... If I had a safer house to mail to... Maybe...LOL


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

Im thinking what the hell, $20 is less than a bag of schwag around here, could be a steal could be a rip, well see.


----------



## superhighme (Jun 7, 2008)

kochab said:


> Im thinking what the hell, $20 is less than a bag of schwag around here, could be a steal could be a rip, well see.


let us know


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

superhighme said:


> let us know


well duh The only reason Im ordering them is to give you folks a review.
Now im gonna go see what Im going to attempt to get...


----------



## superhighme (Jun 7, 2008)

kochab said:


> well duh The only reason Im ordering them is to give you folks a review.
> Now im gonna go see what Im going to attempt to get...



lol. hell even if the strains arent actually white widow or AK-47 ect..... if it grows decent buds... 20 seeds for $20... cant complain!


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

superhighme said:


> lol. hell even if the strains arent actually white widow or AK-47 ect..... if it grows decent buds... 20 seeds for $20... cant complain!



Ill be pissed as fuck if seeds come in the mail and there white widow turns out to be femanized by some fucking hermie or some shit like that.
If anything like that happens they better hope that there was no return addy on the package. lol

And I would complain if the genetics werent good. I dont care if they are the brand names that they are claiming but the strains better be fucking similar in some main trait.
Im going to try and stay away from strains that are supposed to run in like some certain amount of amazingly short flowering periods and shit like that. If the first order I make with them turns out really good then Ill try the harder to reproduce genetics they have.
I already have some med strains now and thats what they are claiming they have. I wouldent waste my money on them if they werent supposed to be that potent, so I feel that damn well should be
If I just wanted to make shortcuts Id just clone the hell out of the strains I have now, Im trying to look for a variety of medicines though.


----------



## StonedSurfer54 (Jun 7, 2008)

stoned again....


----------



## StonedSurfer54 (Jun 7, 2008)

if this shit is a go, ill be ordering for sure soon..
.

I wanna grow the three little ones ive got right now, and then look for some other strains to grow




keep us informed



id love to find a reliable seed bank to get from

speaking of which, anyone know a reliable seed bank they've had success with?


Thanks in advance


----------



## BlizzaMan (Jun 28, 2008)

They advertise

marijuana.com

refresh a few times its the banner right oaber the why is marijuana illegal video


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 28, 2008)

Anyone purchase and receive the goods??? Reviews please!!!


----------



## smokintreez (Jun 28, 2008)

damn, I hope that seedbank is legit cause if not they will be making some free money... I saw 4 or 5 posts here from people who said they were gonna try and thats just on this thread on this site. I can imagine how many others in the world will be burned if its a SCAM !!!


----------



## smokintreez (Jun 28, 2008)

I dont know, how often do u see any seedbank with any % off the prices on ALL seeds? and 70% off--- NO WAY!!! I need proof ! whos the guinea pig?


----------



## jrloko (Aug 2, 2008)

forestgreen said:


> Anyone purchase and receive the goods??? Reviews please!!!


 ya what he said ^


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Aug 2, 2008)

man i hope this is legit


----------



## bbqchip (Aug 3, 2008)

so what happen to kochab?



jrloko said:


> im gonna give it a shot. whats 20 bux? i think its worth a shot. im not scared of losing 20 or even 40 bux. cmon people


i thought you aint scared of losing 20 or 40$?


----------



## nemad (Aug 3, 2008)

at matijuana.com theres full of adds of this seed bank, guess it could not to be scam after all..


----------



## nemad (Aug 3, 2008)

btw, is there any seedbank where i can pay with paypal!!??


----------



## jrloko (Aug 3, 2008)

what about mailing it here to my house? i am a med card holder. can i still get in trouble?


----------



## calicat (Aug 3, 2008)

Its not a scam. I ordered seeds there several weeks ago. Some white widow feminized seeds. They came through where Nirvana at more than a month has not. The ones I attempted did germinate and are looking like healthy seedlings. Now I just have to wait and see to sex them if they are all going to be female since they are supposed to be feminized. All conditions to increase chances of females were there but that remains to be seen when it is time to do so. So, I spent $ 25 dollars and it arrived in less than a week and I mailed cash to them. So, I will use them again in the future especially when you purchase three orders you get 20 free white widow seeds.


----------



## jrloko (Aug 3, 2008)

calicat said:


> Its not a scam. I ordered seeds there several weeks ago. Some white widow feminized seeds. They came through where Nirvana at more than a month has not. The ones I attempted did germinate and are looking like healthy seedlings. Now I just have to wait and see to sex them if they are all going to be female since they are supposed to be feminized. All conditions to increase chances of females were there but that remains to be seen when it is time to do so. So, I spent $ 25 dollars and it arrived in less than a week and I mailed cash to them. So, I will use them again in the future especially when you purchase three orders you get 20 free white widow seeds.


 NICE! i think im gonna do it. early girl and dutch


----------



## calicat (Aug 3, 2008)

Becareful with early girl that strain has a tendency to be sensitive to nutrients and fertilizers. A buddy of mine grew it and hermaphroditism occured alot and he was no dummy to growing.


----------



## jrloko (Aug 3, 2008)

ok good advice. thanks calicat


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 4, 2008)

I just ordered some Norther Lights and Juicy fruit... so well see if they make it


----------



## jrloko (Aug 4, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> I just ordered some Norther Lights and Juicy fruit... so well see if they make it


i just ordered forrest blue to see if its legit. ill start a knew thread if it works


----------



## Kludge (Aug 13, 2008)

They can call the seeds whatever they want but if it doesn't come from the original breeder then it's not that strain. And thats why their seeds are so cheap. They are not from the name brand breeders. They are from Jimmy-Jo Jim-Bob's backyard grow. Who knows what the seeds REALLY are.

But again, that's why they are $20.


----------



## jrloko (Aug 13, 2008)

Kludge said:


> They can call the seeds whatever they want but if it doesn't come from the original breeder then it's not that strain. And thats why their seeds are so cheap. They are not from the name brand breeders. They are from Jimmy-Jo Jim-Bob's backyard grow. Who knows what the seeds REALLY are.
> 
> But again, that's why they are $20.


well if it works out. im gonna buy skunk  can tell if its the real thing


----------



## jointluver (Aug 13, 2008)

Id rather use Nirvana or Dr.Chronic.


----------



## jrloko (Aug 13, 2008)

jointluver said:


> Id rather use Nirvana or Dr.Chronic.


heard all good things abour dr chronic. but startin to read a lil here and there about seeds not showin up in the mail from nirvana. 20 bux 20 seeds. gotta atleast give it a shot..


----------



## daverkiller (Aug 13, 2008)

i just buy some big bud, afgany and jack herer from cannabisseeds, wait to see


----------



## smartsoverambition (Aug 13, 2008)

i'll try 2 i mean i lost $40 cuz of nirvana whats another $20?


----------



## jrloko (Aug 13, 2008)

daverkiller said:


> i just buy some big bud, afgany and jack herer from cannabisseeds, wait to see


 hope it works out for you. you get white widow for free, let us know bro.


----------



## jrloko (Aug 20, 2008)

i just got my seeds. its the real deal. only took 11 days. 20 bux 20 seeds


----------



## bonz (Aug 20, 2008)

read the top of the add. it says buy direct from the source no middle man????
how is that those are different breeders strains. to me the source is the breeder.
probably copies, and that sucks


----------



## jrloko (Aug 20, 2008)

lol well i just wanted to see if its all good and it seems good. bro 20 seeds for 20 bux. ill pay 20 for 20 b4 i pay 75 for ten......


----------



## worble (Aug 20, 2008)

jrloko said:


> i just got my seeds. its the real deal. only took 11 days. 20 bux 20 seeds


do they look good?


----------



## jrloko (Aug 20, 2008)

worble said:


> do they look good?


 look great bro


----------



## worble (Aug 20, 2008)

cool let us know how they grow is please. jeff


----------



## jrloko (Aug 20, 2008)

will do..............


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 20, 2008)

did you get the free ww?


----------



## worble (Aug 20, 2008)

20 seeds for 20 bucks is free i think


----------



## jrloko (Aug 20, 2008)

TodayIsAGreenday said:


> did you get the free ww?


 no its only if you buy 3 strains... you get the ww. gonna do taht soon though....


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 20, 2008)

ahhhhhh i seee

sweet your in the US right?


----------



## jrloko (Aug 20, 2008)

TodayIsAGreenday said:


> ahhhhhh i seee
> 
> sweet your in the US right?


 yup socal bro


----------



## txhomegrown (Aug 20, 2008)

Just took the plunge. Ordered Jack Herrer. Now its wait and see time. Used PayPal to pay for it.


----------



## jrloko (Aug 21, 2008)

nice bro. gonna order skunk durban and somthin else soon myself.......


----------



## tommyfergie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

this is scam central man .. i ordered .. twice .. and they didnt come .. bullshit


----------



## ElBarto (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm on the "too good to be true" team.

I suppose if you're lucky they might be actual viable cannabliss seeds, but the chances of them being actual name genetics from a reputable breeder, let alone from the original breeder, have got to be zero.


----------



## tommyfergie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Trust me .. its better saving your money and just buying form Dr chronic because he always delivers the goods


----------



## growmen (Aug 21, 2008)

i think is a scam..and all this people saying that order from them or those that are saying whats $20 bux..i think they have something to do with the scam...they are a team scam....look i have tons of arizona seeds anyone need some i am in usa i can ship them cod..its an ok quality...here is a link of how arizona plant looks like...thats my grow YouTube - BUBBLEPONIC WEED GROWTH pt3


----------



## calicat (Aug 21, 2008)

tommyfergie1 said:


> this is scam central man .. i ordered .. twice .. and they didnt come .. bullshit


 They came in for me I have dealt with them once. I dealt with Nirvana once and they did not come through for me. Ordering seeds is a crap shoot. Sometimes you get them and sometimes you don't that is the reality.


----------



## jrloko (Aug 21, 2008)

Look i just wanted people too see a great deal. It worked for me and my seeds look great. All i can say is its a chance we all take where ever we buy them from. Buy them or dont.


----------



## daverkiller (Aug 22, 2008)

juste receive 20 seeds of big bud, afgani and jack herer plus 20 free white widow, total 80 seed for 60 box, thats real! maojority of seed seem viable and receive in 2 week, im satisfed


----------



## daverkiller (Aug 22, 2008)

little detail im order from cannabisseeds, not a scam!


----------



## jrloko (Aug 22, 2008)

daverkiller said:


> little detail im order from cannabisseeds, not a scam!


 nice you got them. let us know how they turn out bro....


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 23, 2008)

I just got all 40 of mine. 20 juicy fruit and 20 northern Lights. They are for real. I will start these in about 2/3weeks and will give update. I just ordered 60 more.. Cant hurt to have some variety around.


----------



## jrloko (Aug 23, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> I just got all 40 of mine. 20 juicy fruit and 20 northern Lights. They are for real. I will start these in about 2/3weeks and will give update. I just ordered 60 more.. Cant hurt to have some variety around.


 nice get a journal bro ill follow


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 24, 2008)

jrloko said:


> nice get a journal bro ill follow


I thought I might actually. I am moving out of the closet and into some cabinets. One with clones/moms and two for flowering. I can do about 7 plants per flower cabinet sog style. Ill be shooting for a harvest once a month and expect to yield 1oz per. (based on past experience). I am also going hempy/hydro so this should be really fun...LOL The 3 more strains I ordered are: Hindu Kush, Ca Orange, and Himalayan gold femmed. I will get WW from them too.. so now I have to choose from two of the following to start first:

Northern Lights
Juicy Fruit
Hindu Kush
CA Orange
Himalayan Gold (fem)
White Widow
Silver Haze
Purple Power
Blue Mystic

..... LOL... what to grow first??... LOL Im leaning towards the fem seeds and maybe NL or WW


----------



## jrloko (Aug 24, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> I thought I might actually. I am moving out of the closet and into some cabinets. One with clones/moms and two for flowering. I can do about 7 plants per flower cabinet sog style. Ill be shooting for a harvest once a month and expect to yield 1oz per. (based on past experience). I am also going hempy/hydro so this should be really fun...LOL The 3 more strains I ordered are: Hindu Kush, Ca Orange, and Himalayan gold femmed. I will get WW from them too.. so now I have to choose from two of the following to start first:
> 
> Northern Lights
> Juicy Fruit
> ...


 nice bro. let us know ..........


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 24, 2008)

im still waitin for my juicy fruit seeds. i ordered them friday so they should be comin soon


----------



## jrloko (Aug 24, 2008)

gonna order more soon ......


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 24, 2008)

why is there another thread about this?


----------



## jrloko (Aug 24, 2008)

well i made this new 1 so i could show i recieved the seeds. i said i would so i did...


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 24, 2008)

sweet, so everything worked out?
no more need to worrie?
YAY  
mabee be too soon to celebrate
i want my seeds now 
damn postal service


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 24, 2008)

jrloko said:


> gonna order more soon ......


 
cool! sorry i forgot what seeds your ordered and which ones are you plannin on ordering?


----------



## Anicho (Aug 24, 2008)

Mine should come tommorow(tuesday), if they arrive I will take pics of the envolope, and the seeds, I ordered White Rhino and Black Domina


----------



## jrloko (Aug 24, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> cool! sorry i forgot what seeds your ordered and which ones are you plannin on ordering?


 im not sure anymore . changed my bmind a few times. but first i gotta handle my 18 plants i got goin....


----------



## kilik2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

Anicho said:


> Mine should come tommorow(tuesday), if they arrive I will take pics of the envolope, and the seeds, I ordered White Rhino and Black Domina


DON'T take pictures of the packaging if they use any type of stealth. You'll be doing nothing but helping others get their seeds taken away quicker. Don't talk about it either, please.


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 25, 2008)

jrloko said:


> im not sure anymore . changed my bmind a few times. but first i gotta handle my 18 plants i got goin....


 
wow i only got one but she will be done this week 
you got any pics of your plants i can check out


----------



## llLOU (Aug 25, 2008)

Anicho said:


> Mine should come tommorow(tuesday), if they arrive I will take pics of the envolope, and the seeds, I ordered White Rhino and Black Domina


 OK,I SEE SOMEONE ELSE CAUGHT THIS , DO NOT TAKE PICTURES OF PACKAGING , WE DON'T WANT TO MAKE THE FED'S JOB EASIER.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 25, 2008)

llLOU said:


> OK,I SEE SOMEONE ELSE CAUGHT THIS , DO NOT TAKE PICTURES OF PACKAGING , WE DON'T WANT TO MAKE THE FED'S JOB EASIER.


X2. Just let us know that they came, and eventually how they grow. Thats all thats needed.


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 25, 2008)

llLOU said:


> OK,I SEE SOMEONE ELSE CAUGHT THIS , DO NOT TAKE PICTURES OF PACKAGING , WE DON'T WANT TO MAKE THE FED'S JOB EASIER.


I'm confused.. Wouldn't it be pretty simple for LEO's to place an order themselves?? That way they would know the packaging, and they could also choose to forward info to the proper jurisdiction, or investigate the company on either drug, or fraud related charges..
Personally I'd prefer to know every detail of what to expect.. Any idea how many brown envelopes are in mail trucks at any given time??


----------



## jrloko (Aug 25, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> wow i only got one but she will be done this week
> you got any pics of your plants i can check out


 https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/100129-jrlokos-grow-6-strains-pics.html
here you go. changed it a lil. will update in a week...
got any pics of your girl?


----------



## bambam123 (Aug 25, 2008)

has anybody bought seeds from them through paypal


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea BamBam see post 67


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 25, 2008)

jrloko said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/100129-jrlokos-grow-6-strains-pics.html
> here you go. changed it a lil. will update in a week...
> got any pics of your girl?


 
hey yea i do  https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/97242-how-does-my-plant-lookin.html
theres a bunch of pics though out the whole thread


----------



## Anicho (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww.. haven't heard back from cannabisseeds.com (via email) seeds are due today and not here.
Edit: by the way im a medical card holder so legal for me haha.


----------



## jrloko (Aug 25, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> hey yea i do  https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/97242-how-does-my-plant-lookin.html
> theres a bunch of pics though out the whole thread


 aww thats a nice plant you have.... keep it up. grow pounds.....


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 26, 2008)

jrloko said:


> aww thats a nice plant you have.... keep it up. grow pounds.....


 
why thank you. +reps for checkin it out and the compliment


----------



## roseypanties (Aug 26, 2008)

Peacemane, did you grow those plants from the $20 seeds?


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 26, 2008)

roseypanties said:


> Peacemane, did you grow those plants from the $20 seeds?


 
no thats bagseed my dear


----------



## jrloko (Aug 26, 2008)

sweet plant for bagseed


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 26, 2008)

WOW $120 for 200 female seeds HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.


Sorry that is just too fuckin crazy I hope no one bought from them. If you did buy from them you got riped off bro.


----------



## jrloko (Aug 27, 2008)

i bought from them bro i like it....


----------



## Anicho (Aug 27, 2008)

News:
Recieved seeds today!
I only recieved 24 of them, they weren't even labled and it was in packet. So I'm starting to think they posted it in seperate envolopes and posted one an hour a part or something, the others should be here tommorow.

Good feedback =)


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 27, 2008)

jrloko said:


> sweet plant for bagseed


 
thanks man


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Anicho said:


> News:
> Recieved seeds today!
> I only recieved 24 of them, they weren't even labled and it was in packet. So I'm starting to think they posted it in seperate envolopes and posted one an hour a part or something, the others should be here tommorow.
> 
> Good feedback =)


 
good new! when did you order?


----------



## Kludge (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, let us know if you got all of them and most importatly how do they look?

I got seeds from Marijuana-Seeds.nl and have been mildly disappointed. The WW seeds I got were smallish and not very mature and 2/5's are failing to grow.

My guess is that website gets it's seeds from the same kind of guys my place gets them from. Random dudes growing whatever calling it whatever.

I figure if you're going to go through all the time and trouble of growing plants you'd want to make sure you have a seeds from a good strain. Sure a bag seed MAY be as good as a name brand seed but at least with the brand name you have some assurances that it WILL be good.


----------



## roseypanties (Aug 27, 2008)

Got my 20 for 20 in record time. WW strain and actually got 21.. Anyone actually flower these seeds before?


----------



## roseypanties (Aug 27, 2008)

Seeds look small, but hey, $20 INCLUDES shipping... At a dolla a seed, who wouldnt try, right? even if it produces 3 female mothers, worth every cent.. recommend NOW, but we will see if these WW babies turn into suga after a couple weeks... 
Anyone Else Get strains from here?


----------



## Kludge (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't know man. That's one of those conundrums; get lots of lower cost seeds or get just a few high quality seeds.

At least with the $20 if you get shit you're only out $20 I guess. It's not necessarily the percentage of females so much as the genetic quality of the mother plant. That is to say if you get a "good" plant from cheap seeds what are your odds it will be as good as a plant from the know good breeder? Probably not very high.


----------



## roseypanties (Aug 27, 2008)

kludge, Thats true, You get what you pay for. So i will see if this breed is any good


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 27, 2008)

roseypanties said:


> Seeds look small, but hey, $20 INCLUDES shipping... At a dolla a seed, who wouldnt try, right? even if it produces 3 female mothers, worth every cent.. recommend NOW, but we will see if these WW babies turn into suga after a couple weeks...
> Anyone Else Get strains from here?


 
im waitin on my juicy fruit. how long did it take for yours to arrive?


----------



## roseypanties (Aug 27, 2008)

ordered last week, maybe tuesday. so 7 days


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 27, 2008)

roseypanties said:


> ordered last week, maybe tuesday. so 7 days


 
cool i ordered friday so im tryin to stay positive!


----------



## jerseystoner (Aug 27, 2008)

yo is says "est 1999", theys guys are def legit if theyre that old
but then again im baked so i prolly shouldnt use my credit card


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Aug 27, 2008)

its good to see that the seeds came in for everybody but now we need someone to start a journal so we can see how the plants turn out....? any volunteers?


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 27, 2008)

jerseystoner said:


> yo is says "est 1999", theys guys are def legit if theyre that old
> but then again im baked so i prolly shouldnt use my credit card


It 'says' 1999, yet this site seems pretty new to experienced scene dwellers.. I'm 1450 years old.. In that time I've learned that you can't believe everything ppl claim.. Especially Mongols and Gypsies..


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 27, 2008)

i also ordered WW, let us know how they germinate


----------



## roseypanties (Aug 27, 2008)

True.. The Gypsies stole my white Tee Shirts !!!!!!! Bastards..
lol


----------



## Anicho (Aug 28, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Yeah, let us know if you got all of them and most importatly how do they look?
> 
> I got seeds from Marijuana-Seeds.nl and have been mildly disappointed. The WW seeds I got were smallish and not very mature and 2/5's are failing to grow.
> 
> ...


7 look immature/small but they gave me extra. I'm wondering when my others are coming in.


----------



## Kludge (Aug 28, 2008)

Anicho said:


> 7 look immature/small but they gave me extra. I'm wondering when my others are coming in.


Doh! That's what I'm afraid of with cheap seeds. What sucks it I paid $50 for seeds (per 10) and I could have at least gotten Nirvan seeds for CHEAPER than that. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## roseypanties (Aug 29, 2008)

got 20, put 10 in 6 layers paper towel w/ ph'd water with two plates one on top to shade the light and got 10 out of 10 to Germinate... Only took 3 days. "one sprouted in 24 hours" . BUT, well see if the strain is any good


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Aug 29, 2008)

roseypanties said:


> got 20, put 10 in 6 layers paper towel w/ ph'd water with two plates one on top to shade the light and got 10 out of 10 to Germinate... Only took 3 days. "one sprouted in 24 hours" . BUT, well see if the strain is any good


going to make a journal?


----------



## roseypanties (Aug 29, 2008)

How do you make a journal?


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Aug 29, 2008)

1. go to https://www.rollitup.org
2. scroll down until you see grow journals. its right after advanced marijuana cultivation and right before post your pics. if you see site information youve gone too far.
3. go inside grow journals and click the new thread button.
4. title the thread. you should use the strain and other useful info as the title.
5. post in the thread of things you do on a day to day basis with the plant. For examples of how to do journals just look at all the other threads in the grow journals section.
6. make a link of your journal and put it in your siggy.
7.?????????
8.Profit


----------



## adamyas (Aug 29, 2008)

I purchased their special_* "200, FEMINIZED MARIJUANA SEEDS made up of 100, White Widow, 60, Himalayan Gold and 40, Super Silver Haze." *_and the seed arrived a week later. The only issue was that they sent 218 seeds instead of 200.


----------



## Anicho (Aug 29, 2008)

cool lolz^


----------



## roseypanties (Aug 29, 2008)

adam, for sure. thats a good deal, IF they are good genetics. i had 100 percent germination, but is the final fruit gonna be good? we'll see.


----------



## jrloko (Aug 29, 2008)

adamyas said:


> I purchased their special_* "200, FEMINIZED MARIJUANA SEEDS made up of 100, White Widow, 60, Himalayan Gold and 40, Super Silver Haze." *_and the seed arrived a week later. The only issue was that they sent 218 seeds instead of 200.


 nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 30, 2008)

adamyas said:


> I purchased their special_* "200, FEMINIZED MARIJUANA SEEDS made up of 100, White Widow, 60, Himalayan Gold and 40, Super Silver Haze." *_and the seed arrived a week later. The only issue was that they sent 218 seeds instead of 200.


 
were they all seperate? so you know which strain is which?


----------



## Kludge (Aug 30, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> were they all seperate? so you know which strain is which?


LMAO, that would suck huh? Sent him a ziplock bag full of seeds...


----------



## roseypanties (Aug 30, 2008)

Yea, all together and no marking. LOL..


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 30, 2008)

roseypanties said:


> Yea, all together and no marking. LOL..


hahaha damn. im glad i only got one strain


----------



## vzero (Aug 30, 2008)

Got some seeds from them (I'm in the UK, came in 2 days). Big Bud, Jack Herer, White Rhino and the free White Widows... They arrived separately packed in zip-locks. They all look nice and viable, I put five of each in to pop about two days ago - so far two Jack Herer have popped, the others haven't yet but look very large and dark...

We'll see what the smoke is like, but so far I'm very happy!


----------



## jrloko (Aug 30, 2008)

nice............. start a journal.


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Aug 31, 2008)

I ordered some Early Girl and Durban Poison.....They accepted my PayPal payment on Thursday Aug. 21, 2008...So I assume they would be here sometime this coming week (of course Mon. is Labor Day! Rat! lol). Keeping my fingers crossed. I Emailed, but no reply.

~Outlaw~


----------



## jrloko (Aug 31, 2008)

Durban Poison thats 1 i really want on my next order fa sho


----------



## Hob10 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi all

I am thinking of ordering from C.S. and have been watch is thread to see
how reliable they were so far it looks promising how ever i live in the us about getting my order or the man knocking my door. I am new to this (Growing) i have been having problems getting the beans to germinate
also a lack of getting beans to play with, i did get a couple to grow however after 2 1/2 month we are looking at boys how disappointing! now
after that i don't went to waste my time so fem. beans are the next step.
i use to smoke a little and stopped a few years back. but 4 month's ago
i was diagnosed as a insalin dependent diabetic and have constant pain in my legs and arms due to nerve damage not fun but if i smoke at little it goes away i am 53 to old to go out on the streets to get it so growing is
the plan, now you my life story LOL, 2 things what is the success rate of
getting the beans and can my boys turn to hamorfs. and grow fem parts


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 1, 2008)

I got seeds there last xmas. Ordered several varieties; he was out of some so doubled up the others. Seeds arrived and looked ok, except the Super Crystal. They were small, white, and shriveled. The rest were awful, too- 10-15% germ rate, unhealthy plants. My feminized WW and feminized Maple Leaf Indica each produced full sativa males. 
This guy is a real jerk and should be avoided.


----------



## Tr33top (Sep 1, 2008)

has any one used there credit card/debit/giftcard. was curious because i was thinking of using paypal. and if you did us any cards did they put it as gift under your statement or what.just curious because i was thinking of just using a gift card to be on the same side.


----------



## Anicho (Sep 1, 2008)

C.S is not good at all, no germination for me.


----------



## jrloko (Sep 1, 2008)

Anicho said:


> C.S is not good at all, no germination for me.


 well i just planted 3 forrest blue myself... hope they get some results


----------



## Kludge (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm Stoned damn it! Deleted my thread...


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 1, 2008)

haha i replied and deleted mine too hahahahaha


----------



## roseypanties (Sep 2, 2008)

got 16 out of 20 to germinate w/ nice white hairy root. BUT, we cant judge a book by its cover. Hopefully these genetics are straight. and if not, only 20 bucks is lost. pics to come soon.


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 2, 2008)

i got mine!!!! finally! i ordered juicy fruit aug 22 and i just got them. oh ya im in FL. and they gave an extra one lol. the seeds look good. none are small or white so im happy bout that. but i wont be growin them till next march cuz of season. this might be a dumb question but can seeds go bad? lol im just worried keepin them that long. so will i still be able to use them?


----------



## JJ2cool (Sep 2, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> i got mine!!!! finally! i ordered juicy fruit aug 22 and i just got them. oh ya im in FL. and they gave an extra one lol. the seeds look good. none are small or white so im happy bout that. but i wont be growin them till next march cuz of season. this might be a dumb question but can seeds go bad? lol im just worried keepin them that long. so will i still be able to use them?


Um I think they can. I am not sure how to preserve them but I believe there is a way to for a few months. Freezing them maybe? Not sure...If I had more time I would search it for ya' but I gotta run.

Congrats on getting your seeds. Ive always wanted to try JF. Mmmm lol


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 2, 2008)

JJ2cool said:


> Um I think they can. I am not sure how to preserve them but I believe there is a way to for a few months. Freezing them maybe? Not sure...If I had more time I would search it for ya' but I gotta run.
> 
> Congrats on getting your seeds. Ive always wanted to try JF. Mmmm lol


 
thanks man


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Sep 3, 2008)

they do go bad. put them in something air tight and freeze them and they should be fine for the time length you need to save them


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 3, 2008)

fuck it im just goin to germ 2 seeds right now! lol i cant wait man. they will be small but i just wanna see what they will look like


----------



## adamyas (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry I been away for a bit. Building a new grow room. Changed it three times during the build. (Everything was an upgrade...I still ended up under budget!!!) the seeds were in 20 seed bags, marked. As soon as I can charge my camera batteries, I will send add pics. Here's the new grow room. I changed the 150 CFM fans to 250 CFM and added 2 more to overpressure the room, changed the lights to 1000 watters and threw my back out for a couple of days. I should be finished with the room this weekend, so I will start next week. I will definitely make a journal.

Peace and love all


----------



## KozZza69 (Sep 3, 2008)

I GOT MY SEEDS!!! as soon as i saw the package i was like YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
the seeds look good
im germinating 5 right now.

here is a pic of the packaging... i put a piece of Kleenex over my name and address.
i ordered white widow, iv already started germinating 5


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 3, 2008)

Jesus man! Stop posting pics of how banks send seeds.


----------



## kilik2007 (Sep 4, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> Jesus man! Stop posting pics of how banks send seeds.


Yea honestly. Take that shit down. We already went over this concept earlier in this thread. Please don't help Customs and the rest of the gov't out. I'm sure you think it's a minor thing, and it is, but you're still potentially helping them just a tiny tiny bit.


----------



## gallo4 (Sep 4, 2008)

CANNABISSEEDS.COM est 1999

has anyone bought seeds from here??? Hellofa deal for someone on a tight grow budget!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> Jesus man! Stop posting pics of how banks send seeds.


what? in an envelope? sheesh. 
if customs whats to know stealth shipping methods all they have to do is order their own seeds. duh.


----------



## vzero (Sep 4, 2008)

Just an update on my seeds - the two Jack Herer and the White Rhino that I have chucked in compost have sprouted and are looking very healthy. They have a thick and hairy stem that is very strong even after just 2 days above ground...


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 4, 2008)

vzero said:


> Just an update on my seeds - the two Jack Herer and the White Rhino that I have chucked in compost have sprouted and are looking very healthy. They have a thick and hairy stem that is very strong even after just 2 days above ground...


 
nice man... thats good to know are you goin to start a journal?


----------



## vzero (Sep 4, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> nice man... thats good to know are you goin to start a journal?


I will when I get my perpetual up and running, but right now these are going to go in to veg for 6 weeks so I can pick a good set of mothers... I'm using the White Widow and Himalayan Gold from CS for my perpetual, so I'll keep that updated once I get going.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 4, 2008)

tommyfergie1 said:


> Trust me .. its better saving your money and just buying form Dr chronic because he always delivers the goods


For one DrChronic is scamming people, he no longer is a trusted seed dealer, he is a snake!



kilik2007 said:


> DON'T take pictures of the packaging if they use any type of stealth. You'll be doing nothing but helping others get their seeds taken away quicker. Don't talk about it either, please.


Ok, We will all be quiet... Everybody, shhhh! This guy doesn't know this company sells over the internet. He thinks this is a big fucking secret...



SomeGuy said:


> Jesus man! Stop posting pics of how banks send seeds.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The guy posted a picture of an envelope, give him a fucking break!


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm happy to see everyone getting their seeds! The true test is to see if they are what they say...
I could see this company sending the same seeds no matter what u order... White widow, Juicy fruit, etc... are all probably the same shit...
I hope not, but well see!!!


----------



## vzero (Sep 4, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> I'm happy to see everyone getting their seeds! The true test is to see if they are what they say...
> I could see this company sending the same seeds no matter what u order... White widow, Juicy fruit, etc... are all probably the same shit...
> I hope not, but well see!!!


Judging by the very differing germ rates and times for each strain I have germed I would suggest not... In all likelihood they are F2 and so a little unstable. Some don't like this, but I enjoy a bit of phenotype variation.


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Sep 4, 2008)

Still nothing for me......Ordered 8/21 and haven't received them as of yet. Hopefully they are just a little slow getting here and I didn't get ripped off. lol

~Outlaw~


----------



## Pimpmastagrow (Sep 4, 2008)

does anyone know a good site that takes cash not just credit cards and also ships to the US??????


----------



## KozZza69 (Sep 4, 2008)

this site takes cash, just send it in a envelope $20 dollars cash
i got my seeds yesterday
i sent cash
just follow the instructions.


----------



## Pimpmastagrow (Sep 4, 2008)

how long did it take?


----------



## KozZza69 (Sep 4, 2008)

sent for them: 08-22-2008
received: 09-03-2008
just under 2 weeks


----------



## Pimpmastagrow (Sep 4, 2008)

yea sounds good for me


----------



## Hob10 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all

has any body paid C.S. with paypal i ordered two days ago and my money is still siting in paypal unclaimed they my be on vacation or
slow to tack there money. I have been looking at all the seeds banks and all seem to not know what the exchane rate is all are way to hight, last it was 1.44 (r) euro to 1 dollar so at dr. chronic site CH9 Feminised 30.00 euro he wonts $55.50 us the right exchange rate $43.08 (r) 12.42 to much as i have seen at most sites and seeds banks however if you pay with money order use the exchange cal. do the math and print it and ad it with payment here is a site that gives the right exchange 
Currency Calculator


----------



## adamyas (Sep 4, 2008)

It took them about 3 days to take my paypal. But I got the seeds almost immediately (like 4 days).


----------



## Hob10 (Sep 4, 2008)

HI

that makes me feel better thanks for getting to me how was your germ. rate and are you in the us

Thanks
hob10


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 4, 2008)

i paid with paypal as well and got them just under 2 weeks as well


----------



## JJ2cool (Sep 4, 2008)

I am pumped to get my seeds, I cant pick! Decisions decisions, any recommendations from them. Small is needed and big yeilds are best, but I am open for suggestions.


----------



## Hob10 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi

If every thig go's well with order, then the 120.00 deal will be next you can't go roung with that, as in my past reply my two baby's turn out to be boys i guss it hash time lol


----------



## JJ2cool (Sep 4, 2008)

I think I am going to go with the White Widow fem. Either that or Juicy Fruit, I cant decide lol. WW stays small doesn't it?


----------



## adamyas (Sep 4, 2008)

I just put 10 of each of the seeds in paper towels 10 minutes ago. I will be starting a log tomorrow.


----------



## widowman (Sep 4, 2008)

> Hi all
> 
> has any body paid C.S. with paypal i ordered two days ago and my money is still siting in paypal unclaimed they my be on vacation or
> slow to tack there money. I have been looking at all the seeds banks and all seem to not know what the exchane rate is all are way to hight, last it was 1.44 (r) euro to 1 dollar so at dr. chronic site CH9 Feminised 30.00 euro he wonts $55.50 us the right exchange rate $43.08 (r) 12.42 to much as i have seen at most sites and seeds banks however if you pay with money order use the exchange cal. do the math and print it and ad it with payment here is a site that gives the right exchange


 
well most sites DO have currency converters.....looked at this site and dont see whats so great when u got nirvana and dr.c...much easier.rather spen an extra 15 and get 5-10 of something i want and is good..trust me


----------



## Tropigro (Sep 5, 2008)

I've ordered some seeds from this seed bank and hope it will fulfill it's promises.. shall let you all know how it goes... 
Peace


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 5, 2008)

whats does it mean when seed banks say "a sea of green on one m2"?


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Sep 5, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> whats does it mean when seed banks say "a sea of green on one m2"?


I believe m2 means a meter squared......so in the USA it would be the same as a 3ft. x 3ft. area.

~Outlaw~


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Sep 5, 2008)

i fucking love tombstone


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Sep 5, 2008)

icepik1234 said:


> i fucking love tombstone


"I'm your Huckleberry" lol


----------



## jrloko (Sep 5, 2008)

outlawcustombikes said:


> "I'm your Huckleberry" lol


i think it goes "im here Huckleberry". hit SAP button read it..... remember he said it when he thought wyatt wasnt gonna show.... Great movie BTW,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## txhomegrown (Sep 5, 2008)

outlaw has the right quote


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 6, 2008)

I just wanted to chime in and say I got my second order from the bank. I would say they are pretty trust worthy considering thats two orders now. Ive got plenty to keep me busy for a while now though.


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Sep 6, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> I just wanted to chime in and say I got my second order from the bank. I would say they are pretty trust worthy considering thats two orders now. Ive got plenty to keep me busy for a while now though.


How long did your 2nd order take to receive? 

They accepted payment on 08/21....about 2 weeks ago.....
~Outlaw~


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 7, 2008)

my seeds germinated and i planted them today. yea i know its off season but im moving and wantin this weed quick lol


----------



## vzero (Sep 8, 2008)

Just a piece of advice for those who are having trouble germinating - I have found that cracking the seed a little using a scalpel has allowed seeds that refused to germinate to successfully do so...


----------



## samson152 (Sep 9, 2008)

ordered top 44 got them within 5 days


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Sep 9, 2008)

so it seems that most everyone has gotten their seeds but what about that grow journal?


----------



## Hob10 (Sep 9, 2008)

icepik1234 said:


> so it seems that most everyone has gotten their seeds but what about that grow journal?


 

Hi all

Yes we did, overall vary happy C.S. came thru 7 days from order date.
all 20 of the b52 looked grate, 
90% of the W.W. looked good 20 and 20 Free 4 were broken from shipping i think
juicy fruit were light in color however not all strains are dark so frist time with j.f. so i don't know. Now it is time to germanate and see what happens i will post so far happy happy


----------



## bud2befree (Sep 9, 2008)

well guys im sure youve all heard the old saying if it looks to good to be true it usually is


----------



## crazedtimmy (Sep 10, 2008)

bud2befree said:


> well guys im sure youve all heard the old saying if it looks to good to be true it usually is


iv heard a lot of + feedback! Seems to be legit but now we need a sounds to be legit


----------



## Arkierider (Sep 10, 2008)

How has the shipping been? Is the stealth good? Did you have to sign for your package? I'm gettin ready to order and just curious about the quality of the overall service. Do not go into detail. Just a ranking for each question on a scale of 1-10. Thanks!!!


----------



## jrloko (Sep 10, 2008)

brotha order and youll get a package ez as that..................... no signing,,,,


----------



## siege (Sep 10, 2008)

honestly the 
200, FEMINIZED MARIJUANA SEEDS made up of 100, White Widow, 60, Himalayan Gold and 40, Super Silver Haze. THIS MONTHS BEST OFFER looks to good to be true whats the genetics like for those who got there seeds? whats the germination rate? whats the female to male ratios? once i know that then ill decide wheather i should buy from there or not but at the momment something about that site is telling me to avoid it


----------



## dvsdsm (Sep 11, 2008)

Well I threw my Dub into the fray. G13, will post how it goes...


----------



## adamyas (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is a pic of the seeds I received. I got the special and I tried 6 of each. 16 of 18 germinated, and I will keep everyone up to date. The SSH seeds look very light, but they are uniformly the same color, so it could be the strain. Actually, all of the SSH germinated, so I guess I can't complain. I will keep everyone updated if there are any males, but they were supposed to be feminized, so we shall see. Bonz, thank for all of the input on the lights. I've got to stop tinkering with the room and actually put it to good use.

Peace and love all


----------



## siege (Sep 11, 2008)

cool hope they are females cos 200 and of good quality cos 200 plants would keep me stocked for ages


----------



## adamyas (Sep 11, 2008)

Ain't that the truth. Actually, I am probably only going to use a quarter of the seed, and give some to friends. Odds are that we should get alot of mothers out of these!!! I know it was a bit of overkill, but what the hell.


----------



## roseypanties (Sep 11, 2008)

So far so good with the seedlings on my end. healthy and green. White Rhino.


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Sep 11, 2008)

roseypanties said:


> So far so good with the seedlings on my end. healthy and green. White Rhino.


nice keep us posted on them


----------



## jrloko (Sep 11, 2008)

roseypanties said:


> So far so good with the seedlings on my end. healthy and green. White Rhino.


 they look good. got a journal?


----------



## roseypanties (Sep 11, 2008)

Not yet, but ill make one.


----------



## jrloko (Sep 11, 2008)

roseypanties said:


> Not yet, but ill make one.


 well you start 1 post a link bro


----------



## roseypanties (Sep 11, 2008)

Fo that booty , you got it.. lol.. so cal


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Sep 12, 2008)

It's been 23 days and still no sign of seeds! Glad everyone else is getting their orders though. I'm tempted to place another order to give it another shot.

~Outlaw~


----------



## peacemane420 (Sep 12, 2008)

roseypanties said:


> Not yet, but ill make one.


yes please dooo!! i would love that man. and the link would be awesome as well. how you been?




outlawcustombikes said:


> It's been 23 days and still no sign of seeds! Glad everyone else is getting their orders though. I'm tempted to place another order to give it another shot.
> 
> ~Outlaw~


hang in there man... they are shippin from the UK

oh yes also!.... my juicy fruit seeds sprounted and i will soon be makin a journal =)


----------



## txhomegrown (Sep 12, 2008)

Got my Jack Herrer today. Took 22 days, but all 20 look good. They are big and dark. I will germ a couple to see how they do. Dont have room right now to do more.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2008)

where did you order from?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

as soon as i get my seeds from them I'll add them to my list and keep ordering and might get bumped up


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Sep 12, 2008)

raiderman said:


> where did you order from?



haha maybe you should reread the thread cause it seems like you missed a page or two


----------



## jrloko (Sep 12, 2008)

raiderman said:


> where did you order from?


 haha read the first page bro. OHH AND GO SAN DIEGO CHARGERS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2008)

if i spend a 1'000.00 on a decent set up, i think i want somethin heavy, indica style. sounds like bagseed to me.


----------



## jrloko (Sep 13, 2008)

raiderman said:


> if i spend a 1'000.00 on a decent set up, i think i want somethin heavy, indica style. sounds like bagseed to me.


 well i hope not gonna order more soon


----------



## OneHit (Oct 2, 2008)

I tried to order, but I couldnt find a place to put my prepaid CC info in. It only tells me to use paypal, which for obvious reasons I wont do. Anyone know what I can do?


----------



## calicat (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok this is what my feminized white widow did so far since ordering from that website. Out of 12 seeds that I tried to germinate all of them were successful. Now comes to sexing out of the twelve 3 are definately are female and two are pending sexing because I am waiting on the clones to show the signs. So lets say if only 3 were female out of the 12 I tried. Considering I paid 25 dollars initially I would say a cool eal still. I did place another order for about 3 strains about several weeks ago and still have not arrived and probably wont arrive either oh well looking foward to the homeland security letter lol.


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Oct 2, 2008)

Well,
I never received my seeds.....it's been 6 weeks and haven't gotten any replies to emails.....Oh well...only out $40.00.

~Outlaw~


----------



## OneHit (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmm, these comments make me not want to order from them. I am shipping to a friends house when the parents are out, so I only have a 3 week window of time


----------



## siege (Oct 2, 2008)

i got mine yesterday except they cant count they gave me 5 extra seeds


----------



## DRAGON (Oct 2, 2008)

like the COD deal. please e mail [email protected] see u soon.


----------



## DRAGON (Oct 2, 2008)

growmen said:


> i think is a scam..and all this people saying that order from them or those that are saying whats $20 bux..i think they have something to do with the scam...they are a team scam....look i have tons of arizona seeds anyone need some i am in usa i can ship them cod..its an ok quality...here is a link of how arizona plant looks like...thats my grow YouTube - BUBBLEPONIC WEED GROWTH pt3





DRAGON said:


> like the COD deal. please e mail [email protected] see u soon.


----------------------------------


----------



## Gimme The Spliffff (Oct 2, 2008)

yea i was looking to buy the 200 seeds. How can I store them the 1's i dont use?


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Oct 2, 2008)

Gimme The Spliffff said:


> yea i was looking to buy the 200 seeds. How can I store them the 1's i dont use?


stick them in an air tight container and freeze them


----------



## Pimpmastagrow (Oct 2, 2008)

"*stick them in an air tight container and freeze them*" i just put them in an old nug bag and threw them in my closet they were fine a year later where i planted them and look at my link below thats them lol


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 2, 2008)

it is well documented that putting seeds in the fridge or freezer will increase their viability and shelf life buddy.


----------



## sidquill (Oct 3, 2008)

I tryed to contact them through there email address but the address is no good. Don't know whether to try a order or not.


----------



## dvsdsm (Oct 3, 2008)

I ordered G13, Juicy Fruit and SSH from them, all have touched down no problems thus far. G13's already sprouted, Juicy fruit and SSH up next to germ. Will post journals to see if they are what the are supposed to be.


----------



## Gimme The Spliffff (Oct 3, 2008)

hit or miss i guess huh? 120 bucks isnt much..and if i did get them 200 female seeds...will be well wourth it...Im going to try it out...what the fuk


----------



## Hob10 (Oct 3, 2008)

dvsdsm said:


> I ordered G13, Juicy Fruit and SSH from them, all have touched down no problems thus far. G13's already sprouted, Juicy fruit and SSH up next to germ. Will post journals to see if they are what the are supposed to be.


 
Hi


that's cool yours did germ my juicy fruit 2 out of 20 germ after 5 days but did not come up (sprout) i am not saying not to buy from C.S. i think some times other thing come into play when trying to germ. and grow heat ex: but when you email them and get no response that what kinda makes you think they don't give a shit about your order. However what method did you use to germ and are using hydro or soil Thanks PS
i think i would try them agen and hopefully i will get better germ rate and 
growth.


----------



## Der Panzer (Oct 3, 2008)

hell for the money it's worth a shot. i like that they take paypal. think i might try some SSH and NL/Haze

let's see some sprout / veg pictures!


----------



## OneHit (Oct 3, 2008)

Umm, paypal would be a negative attribute. I would think that you dont want that recorded down. Plus paypal will take all the money in the account if you do anything illegal


----------



## Pimpmastagrow (Oct 6, 2008)

whts the site link?


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Oct 6, 2008)

Pimpmastagrow said:


> whts the site link?


 Check out page #1 I believe....There is a link there.

~Outlaw~


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Oct 7, 2008)

outlawcustombikes said:


> Check out page #1 I believe....There is a link there.
> 
> ~Outlaw~



im pretty sure its in the very first post on the very first page...


----------



## Der Panzer (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, good news the seeds arrived.

But the problem is I bought 3 strains (so I got 20 ww feminized free) and the ONLY packet that is marked with a description is the Widow. All other packets just say "CSO" and have a hand-written scribble.

I don't remember exactly all 3 strains I ordered, and it wouldn't matter if I did remember because I still would be able to figure out what is what. Sigh... guess I'll just be in for a surprise. 

Also some are definitely underdeveloped and unusable. I figure for $70 i received 65 visually viable seeds.. so not that bad i guess. Will be interesting to see the genetics. You get what you pay for but maybe I'll be surprised.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 10, 2008)

Der Panzer said:


> let's see some sprout / veg pictures!


Ok Here is some Juicy fruit and Hindu Kush and some Himalayan gold. 90% germed. I killed some because this is my first round with hydro. I have 2 good HK and one that just wants to stay small. I think 3 Juicy Fruit and Three Himalayan Gold. I started 5 seeds of each. Not bad.. and they all smell different by type and each smell is damn good. Even better than my afgooey mom or misty.


----------



## ganjaman13 (Oct 11, 2008)

it looks like they deliver i ordered g 13 of course hope the genetics are decent


----------



## Lit (Oct 11, 2008)

i ordered some seeds from him on the 7th.
confirmed on the 8th.. now i wait patiently.


----------



## calicat (Oct 11, 2008)

outlawcustombikes said:


> Well,
> I never received my seeds.....it's been 6 weeks and haven't gotten any replies to emails.....Oh well...only out $40.00.
> 
> ~Outlaw~


My second order did not come through oh well because Attitude has been doing great with my last two orders. I first ordered the feminized white widow. Out of 13 all germinated. I have four that were females. I did not top one twice mistake because it is a monster into fourth week of flowering and I have to LSt the top because it would surpass the glass of my HPS. I should take a picture when I can find my daughter's digital cam. For 25 bucks I believe it was well worth it. It has been close to six weeks and no responses from my emails for my second order with them oh well.


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Oct 11, 2008)

calicat said:


> My second order did not come through oh well because Attitude has been doing great with my last two orders. I first ordered the feminized white widow. Out of 13 all germinated. I have four that were females. I did not top one twice mistake because it is a monster into fourth week of flowering and I have to LSt the top because it would surpass the glass of my HPS. I should take a picture when I can find my daughter's digital cam. For 25 bucks I believe it was well worth it. It has been close to six weeks and no responses from my emails for my second order with them oh well.



good to know someones successfully grown their seeds


----------



## oldhippy54 (Oct 12, 2008)

_*hey sid...i tried adding you but you gotta accept man! have a good day!*_


----------



## oldhippy54 (Oct 12, 2008)

calicat said:


> My second order did not come through oh well because Attitude has been doing great with my last two orders. I first ordered the feminized white widow. Out of 13 all germinated. I have four that were females. I did not top one twice mistake because it is a monster into fourth week of flowering and I have to LSt the top because it would surpass the glass of my HPS. I should take a picture when I can find my daughter's digital cam. For 25 bucks I believe it was well worth it. It has been close to six weeks and no responses from my emails for my second order with them oh well.


 customs might have caught them but if they did you would have gotten a letter with a empty envelope telling you. i got seeds from spain and it took me 5 days to get them.


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 15, 2008)

so are thier any updates on here? obviously most people get thier seeds.... are they the strains you ordered or are the bagseed sold as that strain?


----------



## mad cockney (Oct 16, 2008)

used that seed bank 3 times always delivered about 80% of seeds germinated but at those prices dont mind losing a few


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 16, 2008)

But again, the elusive question seems to be: 
How close to expectation do these plants 'finish'? This thread has been going for a long time, but pretty much the only info available is in regards to germ rates..


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 16, 2008)

born2killspam said:


> But again, the elusive question seems to be:
> How close to expectation do these plants 'finish'? This thread has been going for a long time, but pretty much the only info available is in regards to germ rates..



Well I have some sexing. But they will go back to veg and be moms.. and THEN well see with the first batch of clones from them. So far the different seeds from them are definitely different types of weed. They each look and smell different from one another by type... I guess time will tell.


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 16, 2008)

What about homogeneity within each strain so far? Are there as many phenos as there are seeds in the pack?


----------



## allout (Oct 17, 2008)

i just ordered some juicy fruit seeds!!!i hope they make it here because if not ima be pissed..my brother accidently crushed my Fem white widow seed today..but recently i came across some juicy fruit bud and it was some of my favorite shit so far so i cant wait to get started


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 17, 2008)

Also, does anybody know the policy on cash dollars? Do they accept Canadian and American cash at par?


----------



## ganjaman13 (Oct 20, 2008)

ordered g13 on oct 10 received on oct 20 no stealth at all but the beans look great


----------



## Thelynx (Oct 20, 2008)

how did they get to ohio with no stealth? are these genetics good i just placed an order for bigbud for like 70$ i feel like if these genetics were good this site would be everywhere..


----------



## ganjaman13 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thelynx said:


> how did they get to ohio with no stealth? are these genetics good i just placed an order for bigbud for like 70$ i feel like if these genetics were good this site would be everywhere..


for 20bucks i dont care what it is as long as it smokes as far as gettin here prolly just luck ill find out friday when i order kamamist


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 20, 2008)

Seeds are kind of stealthy as is.. Honestly I see a better chance at success just putting them in an envelope than by packaging them with a T-Shirt/Backpack..


----------



## ganjaman13 (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah i agree ive never had an envelope opened i think they just got to much coming through to check if they get caught the package raised a red flag or just bad luck


----------



## Lit (Oct 20, 2008)

got my order on saturday.
germinating as of yesterday


----------



## Heruk (Oct 21, 2008)

i want to see some results
im willing to make an order
no question if the genes are good


----------



## Hob10 (Oct 21, 2008)

Heruk said:


> i want to see some results
> im willing to make an order
> no question if the genes are good


Hi all

i allso ordered from cc i got my seeds in good time however vary por germ rate as i sead in a my reply 80 seeds 15 germanated like i sead this mint be to me being new to growing but i did grow alot 20 years ago so
i do have some experince i think the seeds are harder to grow now do to
the hybrids but if the seeds are old the germ rate will suck i have read all the threds on cc the out come is 50 / 50 if you get lucky i juss 15 seeds gremed is better than nothing in two weeks i am going to flower
and that will tell, the preflower 1 of the white widows is a male they
were female seeds i am hopping that is worngI also ordered from cc i got my seeds in good time however vary poor germ rate as i said in a my reply 80 seeds 15 germinated this mint be to me being new to growing but i did grow allot 20 years ago so 
i do have some experience i think the seeds are harder to grow now do to
the hybrids but if the seeds are old the germ rate will suck i have read all the threads on cc the out come is 50 / 50 if you get lucky i juss 15 seeds germinated is better than nothing in two weeks i am going to flower
and that will tell, the preflower 1 of the white widows is a male they
were female seeds i am hopping that is wrong. PS i still mint order agen.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 21, 2008)

It will be several more months before I know for sure. Ill know in a couple on the Himalayan Gold. However, One out of 3 were male and they were fem seeds... Of course fem does not necessarily mean they will all be fem, just a higher likelihood. We will know on Juicy Fruit, Hindu Kush, WW and NL here in about 3 mo or so... Thats the best I can offer you. Ive had about 80% germ rate % about 70% survival.. my friend more like 50%.. One out of two Hindu Kush was male. about 1 out of 3 were male on the Juicy fruit. Ive got no report on the WW Or NL as of yet.


----------



## allout (Oct 25, 2008)

still havnt got my seeds.i ordered on the 16th.so i hope they still make it


----------



## Mr.StonerR (Oct 25, 2008)

just ordered me some juicy fruits today hopefully its make it through customs


----------



## allout (Oct 27, 2008)

oh shit my juicy fruit is here..they all look good


----------



## Lit (Oct 28, 2008)

5/9 germinated for me 
(was supposed to be 10, but i dropped 1 and stepped on it by accident)

anyone ever grow purple high?

im growing that and white rhino.


----------



## Mr.StonerR (Oct 29, 2008)

Allout or anyone that ordered from the site, did the order come with a tracking number or did they email to conform that it was sent out ? Hate playing the waiting game


----------



## ganjaman13 (Oct 31, 2008)

no stealth no e mail notice but damn they come quick they dont even wait for pay pal to clear anymore i ordered kamamist on the 27th got'em on the 31st


----------



## Lit (Oct 31, 2008)

seems like they have a new offer of 96 fem seeds for 95.
before it was 200 for 125 or sumthin like that. also they dont
seem to be sending the 20 anymore, now its 12. but either way i 
feel confident of my white rhino grow, they are only a week old
and looking great. purple high growing slow, but growing none the less..


----------



## buckd316 (Oct 31, 2008)

so its a good site to order seeds from not a scam???


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Oct 31, 2008)

buckd316 said:


> so its a good site to order seeds from not a scam???



they deliver on time but the genetics of the strains are questionable. realistically you get what you pay for more than likely but they are cheap as hell.


----------



## Mr.StonerR (Nov 4, 2008)

just got my juicy fruits took 2 weeks i didnt get 12 or 20 seed though i got 24 seeds good buy for 20 bucks


----------



## dvsdsm (Nov 5, 2008)

I've dealt with them on Juicy Fruit, Super Silver Haze, and G13, so far bad germ rate, mostly males, they made it to the front door though, I'll try and give them a better shot in the near future by germ'n more seeds, gonna wait til spring on more G13 and Super silver haze though, ladies are gonna go outside for me  And there's at least a half dozen 20 page plus reviews on them and even a few journals on grows of them, just look around on here.


----------



## ElBarto (Nov 26, 2008)

So it seems like plenty of folks bit on this offre. Is anyone growing them out? How are the germination rates? How are the plants looking? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## ganjaman13 (Nov 27, 2008)

hell they just sent me some seeds i didnt order for free, free seeds are cool but that means my shipping address is hanging around over there also i have no idea what they are


----------



## SuperD (Nov 27, 2008)

dvsdsm said:


> I've dealt with them on Juicy Fruit, Super Silver Haze, and G13, so far bad germ rate, mostly males, they made it to the front door though, I'll try and give them a better shot in the near future by germ'n more seeds, gonna wait til spring on more G13 and Super silver haze though, ladies are gonna go outside for me  And there's at least a half dozen 20 page plus reviews on them and even a few journals on grows of them, just look around on here.


I just did the White Widow. Tried 30 seeds but only have 8 seedlings and a few of those are iffy right now. Two of them are really long and lanky and I had the T5 New Wave 4 lamp sitting on top of them almost.

Super-D


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 1, 2008)

SuperD said:


> I just did the White Widow. Tried 30 seeds but only have 8 seedlings and a few of those are iffy right now. Two of them are really long and lanky and I had the T5 New Wave 4 lamp sitting on top of them almost.
> 
> Super-D


Did you go for the feminized or the regular?


----------



## SuperD (Dec 1, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Did you go for the feminized or the regular?


I purchased the 200 Feminized seeds they were offering. 

Super-D


----------



## ElBarto (Dec 7, 2008)

SuperD said:


> I purchased the 200 Feminized seeds they were offering.
> 
> Super-D


So how's that working out for you?


----------



## ihatecops (Dec 8, 2008)

it's not a scam, I got my white widow seeds from there... though they were supposed to be feminized and I got 3 males out of 10. 

:-/


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2008)

ihatecops said:


> it's not a scam, I got my white widow seeds from there... though they were supposed to be feminized and I got 3 males out of 10.
> 
> :-/


Even if they're feminized, it's no guarantee of females, just a highly increased probability. 70% female isn't shabby at all!


----------



## SuperD (Dec 8, 2008)

ElBarto said:


> So how's that working out for you?


Well I had 15 Super Silver Haze in for germination and 7 days later.... Nothing! The White Widow I germed about a month ago is coming a long but so far I'm not impressed.

Super-D


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 8, 2008)

It sounds like these are old seeds


----------



## SuperD (Dec 8, 2008)

DontKnowBeans said:


> It sounds like these are old seeds


Could very well be. As I said a few *pages *ago  I got these to test the waters of growing. If I were to buy 200 seeds from Attitude it would have cost me an arm and a leg. With these I can play around, see what I do wrong and if I kill them I'm not out that much and if some do turn out to be female and get to harvest then that's a plus. 

I got a lot of seed from Attitude and just don't want to risk things until I know what I'm doing.

Super-D


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, I hear you. I wasn't trying to be critical. I agree with the idea of not overpaying for seeds especially for earlier grows. The ones I'm working with right now come from BC Seed King so they're a lot cheaper than most from Attitude. If they're too old though they won't sprout at all.


----------



## SuperD (Dec 8, 2008)

DontKnowBeans said:


> Yeah, I hear you. I wasn't trying to be critical.


No problem. I didn't take your statement that way. I agree with you. Funny thing is I had a lot of the seeds I tried to germinate "look" like they cracked because I could see white around the edge a bit but that was as far as they would go.

I purchased 200 seeds and have gone through about 35. When I was germinating 10 seeds I was called out and didn't get back and the paper towel dried out. About ten total have actually sprouted and they are all White Widow.

Super-D


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 8, 2008)

The white around the edges could actually be mildew if it didn't protrude too far. I had this problem with some 10 year old seeds that I tried to germinate. Older seeds are more prone to drying out, that happened with my old seeds too. The new ones germed in a day so they didn't have that problem. I have two White Widow growing right now from the newer seeds.


----------



## spiked1 (Dec 9, 2008)

I ordered 3 packs and got the WW feminised for free.
So far a very poor germination rate (20% and no Northern Lights sprouted but they were mostly small and pale seeds) and the few that did sprout are sickly and weak, so my guess is old seeds, and not worth it, even at $20.
Postage was good tho, only 2 weeks to OZ.


----------



## Hob10 (Dec 9, 2008)

SuperD said:


> Could very well be. As I said a few *pages *ago  I got these to test the waters of growing. If I were to buy 200 seeds from Attitude it would have cost me an arm and a leg. With these I can play around, see what I do wrong and if I kill them I'm not out that much and if some do turn out to be female and get to harvest then that's a plus.
> 
> I got a lot of seed from Attitude and just don't want to risk things until I know what I'm doing.
> 
> Super-D


Hi all

i was thinking the same thing however it was not a good idea i also got beans C.S. because i was thinking i didn't have a lot of money to send ordered from C.S. when your new this you don't know about seeds are old or just shit you waste time and start wondering is it me, how come they aren't germinating what am i doing wrong! and then you get disgusted and may be 1 or 2 germ. you get acsited and you waste 2 more months two find out they are males dud out of 80 seeds 15 germ. 8 were male and the females were not worth the time and money running the light's, how i found that out was i ordered form Attitude all the beans germinated 100% and looking vary good.


----------



## Lit (Dec 9, 2008)

my germ rate was definitely up to par.
unfortunately i havent had success in
getting females.. im down to 2 plants &
unsure of the sex, the rest were all males...


----------



## SuperD (Dec 9, 2008)

Hob10 said:


> Hi all
> 
> i was thinking the same thing however it was not a good idea i also got beans C.S. because i was thinking i didn't have a lot of money to send ordered from C.S. when your new this you don't know about seeds are old or just shit you waste time and start wondering is it me, how come they aren't germinating what am i doing wrong! and then you get disgusted and may be 1 or 2 germ. you get acsited and you waste 2 more months two find out they are males dud out of 80 seeds 15 germ. 8 were male and the females were not worth the time and money running the light's, how i found that out was i ordered form Attitude all the beans germinated 100% and looking vary good.


Yep I agree. I ordered mine to experiment but it is sort of hard when you have shit seed in the beginning because like you said, you don't know if it something you did or just bad seed.

I still have several more to try out so I got time but I have a ton of seeds from Attitude so at some time I might just say "The heck with this!" and break out the good seeds.

Super-D


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, over a month ago I ordered seeds from this sites ad for cannabisseeds.com.

It looked like a good deal and I figured since they have an addy here.....it should be all good....

Their site says 5 day shipping!

Maybe they mean 500 day shipping? 

Well I emailed them TWICE now with no response.( Why even post an email if you won't answer it?)

Anybody else ever got burned by them? 

Luckily I ain't that worried about the money....Even though it was for about 75 seeds total.

Hopefully they will see this and make it right...If not....Karma baby Karma!

If others have got burned I would hope that this site quits taking their ill gotten money for ads. this is a thread from Cannabis .com, please that this as a GOOD WARNING


----------



## growwwww (Dec 14, 2008)

this place is what they call a "discount bank" I.e if u read on attitude they pass on there seeds that are over 60days old to "discount banks" this is an example of one. Meh im ordering 10 hindu kushs.


----------



## SuperD (Dec 14, 2008)

growwwww said:


> this place is what they call a "discount bank" I.e if u read on attitude they pass on there seeds that are over 60days old to "discount banks" this is an example of one. Meh im ordering 10 hindu kushs.


I would say this place is a discount discount discount discount discount seed bank! I got seeds from them and had very poor germination rates and the ones that did germinate are growing slower than heck. Seems to me even seeds that are 60 days old would germ better than what they are selling. 

For the price you can't beat it but you get what you pay for. As my parents told me for many years... if it sounds to good to be true it probably is.

Super-D


----------



## growwwww (Dec 14, 2008)

to be honest most seeds ive ever had germinate even if under a week of paper towels i just pop em in the pot cling film over the top and all seem to germinate. but yeh ur probs right too good to be true. Its probs all bagseed from shwag, and they are selling it as different strains. Wouldnt be suprised to be honest, placebos do work.


----------



## Plants on Nitro (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont trust the UK Companies. I have gotten burned by two different companies. Marijuana-seeds.nl and Sensible Seed Co. Sensible has taken over 6 weeks now and M-S.nl sent my order Registered mail, which means I have to go to the Post Office and sign for my package with the police standing there. I was to scared to go to the counter and claim my package. So I would say I got fucked. I am going straight to the source next time. Nirvana, Amsterdam seeds.


----------



## growwwww (Dec 14, 2008)

Plants on Nitro said:


> I dont trust the UK Companies. I have gotten burned by two different companies. Marijuana-seeds.nl and Sensible Seed Co. Sensible has taken over 6 weeks now and M-S.nl sent my order Registered mail, which means I have to go to the Post Office and sign for my package with the police standing there. I was to scared to go to the counter and claim my package. So I would say I got fucked. I am going straight to the source next time. Nirvana, Amsterdam seeds.


I live in the UK and uk seed banks are always better if u order it from amsterdamn ( i have ordered from nirvana succesfullly though ) theres is more chance of ur seeds being snacted. But with the seeds THEY ARENT ILLEGAL. if post office ask just say they are souvenir sent over from a friend. and anyway they are just seeds completely legal. Ive collected from post office a few times. Police n all dont care. Cant do anything if i hav em on me. Its the germinating thats illegal. but customs are allowed to snatch em coz they are dickheads coz they can do it with the "intent" card. Ah well. UK seed banks are good. TRy ATTITUDE.


----------



## theman139 (Dec 16, 2008)

i got seeds from them and have been growing them for a few months and ill tell you this-they are all pure sativa the buds range from V-E-R-Y sparce to pretty decent,they stetch like crazy,grow very slow,and even after 8weeks of flowering are along ways from muturity and have very little crystal formation,oh,and the germ rate SUCKED!!i got 15 out of 40 seeds to sprout and 8 of those were males and these were fem seeds
basicly i would spend a few more bucks on a reputable seed bank like High grade seeds that have great genetics,why do like i did and wast your grow space to find out your bag seed would of been better.


----------



## spiked1 (Dec 16, 2008)

I ordered 3 lots of seeds and got the White Widow feminised for free.
Postage was excellent, only 2 weeks to OZ but the germination rates suck.
Out of 48 seeds only 6 germed and they aren't very healthy looking, and will most likely be mostly males, we'll see.
So US$60 for 6 poorly plants, even at the price they are too expensive.


----------



## ganjaking187 (Dec 16, 2008)

what you guys think too good to be true let me know if you guys have any problems. shit for 20 bucks good deal


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 16, 2008)

I got my seeds from cannabisseeds.com in about 2 weeks; I germinated 5 seeds a few days ago, and 4 sprouted in 36 hours with big taproots. I'm pleased! The true test will be if they are feminized as advertised.


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 17, 2008)

ganjaking187 said:


> what you guys think too good to be true let me know if you guys have any problems. shit for 20 bucks good deal


Did you read the thread? It's pretty much all problems, except for the last post.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 17, 2008)

DontKnowBeans said:


> Did you read the thread? It's pretty much all problems, except for the last post.


Oh, I know, I just thought I'd contribute my personal experience, even if it's not typical. As a negative, I would say that the guys there are not the best about returning emails promptly.


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, I know, I wasn't criticizing your post. You're just relating your own experience. It's just he wants people to let him know if they have any problems and obviously if you read the thread they've had plenty of problems. Glad to see you're having better luck with it


----------



## SuperD (Dec 17, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> I got my seeds from cannabisseeds.com in about 2 weeks; I germinated 5 seeds a few days ago, and 4 sprouted in 36 hours with big taproots. I'm pleased! The true test will be if they are feminized as advertised.


I was really hoping for better results than what I got. To be honest I can't remember how many seeds I've gone through from them but it's not a good ratio. These are my White Widows at 1 month. I just transplanted them yesterday. The 10 silver haze I tried to geminate all produced nothing after almost 8 days on the paper towel.

There are 3 more that are just beginning to sprout but like the other plants they are SLOW.

Super-D


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 20, 2008)

I think the only information we need to have posted from now on is:
What were the buds like?
Did the final product resemble what you thought the strain would be like?


The information being repeated over and over .... 
1) You received your seeds.... "they look great"
2) I've germinated some random # of seeds and they look great so far....


Tell us how fruity the juicyfruit is!!!!!


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Dec 20, 2008)

Sheckster said:


> I think the only information we need to have posted from now on is:
> What were the buds like?
> Did the final product resemble what you thought the strain would be like?
> 
> ...



i think people are having trouble getting the final product. thats the problem.


----------



## NewThumb (Dec 20, 2008)

My first grow is relying on this order.


----------



## bud2befree (Dec 20, 2008)

Uuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## Lit (Dec 20, 2008)

germ'd: 9 (1 fell in the sink)
sprout'd: 5
males/female: 3/5

currently in 3rd week of flower
only problem i see is that they are both white rhino
yet one shows strong indica stature while the other
shows strong sative qualities. So my guess is either
that the indica one is white rhino and the other isnt
or neither of them are white rhino. Still have plenty 
of seeds left to work with, but i doubt that my "white
rhino" seeds are actually white rhino. We will see.......


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Dec 20, 2008)

Lit said:


> germ'd: 9 (1 fell in the sink)
> sprout'd: 5
> males/female: 3/5
> 
> ...


i would doubt that they are actual white rhino. most likely just some random bagseeds and whatever strain you order gets a name slapped on it. any pics of them?


----------



## Lit (Dec 20, 2008)

yea i have to agree,
i doubt they are actually what
they have been advertised as.

ill take pics when the lights come on
and ill post a link here so you & anyone
else interested can check them out.


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Dec 20, 2008)

Lit said:


> yea i have to agree,
> i doubt they are actually what
> they have been advertised as.
> 
> ...



sounds good. thanks in advance for the pics!


----------



## NewThumb (Dec 27, 2008)

I bought my seeds on the 16th and they arrived today or yesterday. I ordered 12 G13 seeds and got 12 seeds. The bag has 48 written on it, do you think they gave me AK-48 instead?

Well this is my first grow so as long as I have something to work with I am good.


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Dec 27, 2008)

i think even if they gave you ak48...it isnt ak48 anyway so it doesnt really matter.

good luck with the seeds.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 1, 2009)

NewThumb said:


> I bought my seeds on the 16th and they arrived today or yesterday. I ordered 12 G13 seeds and got 12 seeds. The bag has 48 written on it, do you think they gave me AK-48 instead?
> 
> Well this is my first grow so as long as I have something to work with I am good.


 

no if you look on there layout they have the strains numbered on the site its g13 its just the 48th strain they have on the list i have the same thing real nice dark big seeds right???


----------



## jelven (Feb 1, 2009)

lets hear some results!!!!!!!!


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Feb 1, 2009)

Lit said:


> yea i have to agree,
> i doubt they are actually what
> they have been advertised as.
> 
> ...


still waiting on these?


----------



## bunstinky (Feb 9, 2009)

ive just got 12 ww fems.. Gonna be realy pissed off if they dont germ..
If id done some researching b4 i bought them i probably wudnt of got them!
o wel its done now.. gonna see how long they take and hiw the germ..


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 10, 2009)

jelven said:


> lets hear some results!!!!!!!!


The genetics are bunk. Ive posted on this before and another person posted with pictures and all of the crooks who run the operation. They send seeds but who knows what they really are.


----------



## spiked1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I got 48 seeds from them and only 5 sprouted.
The White Widow
G13
and White Rhino
all look identical and after 2 months veg they have been put on 12/12
All of them are definately sativas and look similar to Thai,
very tall and lanky and It's not my lights,
I have other plants that vegged for 2 1/2 months with them that are very bushy.


----------



## DeweY (Feb 11, 2009)

Ima Order Some And If They Dont Germ / Not Fem Ww Then Ill Take A Trip His House 

Hahaha


----------



## spiked1 (Feb 13, 2009)

The 2 White Widow Feminised seeds that sprouted are both males.
Go figure?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 14, 2009)

DeweY said:


> Ima Order Some And If They Dont Germ / Not Fem Ww Then Ill Take A Trip His House
> 
> Hahaha


Why would you waste your money. Spend the cash and buy from a reputable seed company. Anyone here who has grown them out all the way knows its bunk shit. I wasted 3 months on that bullshit...


----------



## gangjababy (Feb 14, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Why would you waste your money. Spend the cash and buy from a reputable seed company. Anyone here who has grown them out all the way knows its bunk shit. I wasted 3 months on that bullshit...


Yeah I don't get it. If you want quality seeds then start with a reputable breeder. I was about to buy some of those seeds but decided not to, and got some seeds from Sannie for 35 bucks. I got a 10 pack of Herijuana and a 10pack freebie of mixed kush. I'm about to sprout them in a few days! Herijuana is supposed to be some of the most potent shit out there.


----------

